# In loving memory



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

It's been one year since Clipper went to the bridge, one year and nine months that Cody went on ahead. I miss you my boys. Miss huggin your necks and those sweet kisses! Cody always gave nice neat kisses with a nibble on the chin sometimes, Clipper gave big sloppy kisses with a gnaw on the nose or chin! Love you both forever!
"For I never change, I'm forever the same,
Hope you call out my name,when you need me."
Let my love be no burden,
Let me be your servant,
Silent and certain, as time ticking by.
Like a star, let it guide you, and hide it inside you,
And know I'll be by to protect you from harm.
Be never afraid, of dark shadows or shade, 
Let sad memories fade,
Till you need them.
Some day, you'll be young again,
And we'll play, like we did back then,
And fly far away, you and I, my friend.
Someday, when you're young, again.

These are some lines from "some day when you're young again" by David Baerwald.
We'll meet at the bridge in time boys, then we wii play again! Miss you both!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very moving. Sorry for your losses


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Some day when you're young again ... A very nice write up. Rest in Peace, Cody and Clipper


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

i AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. sORRY ABOUT CAPS. My cap thing stick sometimes. Though the truth is I am shouting about how sorry I am for your loss. I am having a hard time dealing with Misty's crossing the bridge. I still can hear her bark. I can't believe how hard it is to find a rescue. Sure there are some out there but they are expensive and far away. Anyway best wishes to you and again I know how you feel.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

RIP Good boys Cody and Clipper....

German Shepherd's leave paw prints on the heart......


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Though memories of them will be with you until the end.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you,touching lyrics thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

That is a very nice tribute to Clipper and Cody. I'm sure they will always be missed. RIP Clipper and Cody, good boys.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)




----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That's my boys above! Cody's been at the bridge 8 years today, Clipper joined him 7 years ago this past June. What a pair, brothers, special in their own ways! They were a gift in this life here! Miss you boys!! See you again, and we will get those soccer balls out and enjoy eternity!!!


----------



## JenMorri88 (Sep 15, 2020)

My heart is broken. Sorry for your lose((((


----------

